# L4D2 "Passing" DLC Pushed Back, Priced at $7



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*L4D2 "Passing" DLC Pushed Back, Priced at $7*

*A couple of new weapons also revealed, including an M60 heavy machine gun and golf club.*

By Kris Pigna, 03/27/2010

 
So we all know Left 4 Dead 2 will soon get new DLC called "The Passing" that'll reunite the first game's and second game's survivors, and some of us even know the spoiler-ish details of why it's called "The Passing." Now how about when it'll be released and how much it'll cost on the Xbox 360? The answers: Some time in spring, and 560 Microsoft Points ($7). These details come by way of a U.K. Xbox Live promotional program that's been uploaded on YouTube (via Kotaku). The hosts explain that while The Passing was originally scheduled to be released before the end of March, that's not longer the case -- Valve has pushed it back to a vague "spring" release, with no specific date set. However, as mentioned above, there is a specific price of 560 Microsoft Points for the 360 version of the DLC. 
Additionally, the video reveals some new weapons that'll be introduced in The Passing. These include an M60 heavy machine gun (a "specialty weapon" that you can't reload), and a golf club that can be used as a melee weapon.

Source: 1up.com


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Valve never rush anything out before its ready, and for that I couldnt complain. I played he first game which was a hoot, but the poor frame rate in the demo of the second instalment put me off, so this is one that doesnt affect me anyway really. Still, I think its a good thing a dev isnt rushing something out to hit a deadline.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

It's great that they are taking their time to get it right, the one thing they could do is to let you reload the M60 I mean come on.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I think as long as its an additional weapon, so you still carry your normal ones, then it will be fine and work well as a 'special upgrade' weapon. If not, its could end up being a pain looking for a weapon once it runs out, and I'm guessing a hoard attack would make it run out pretty quick.

Anyway, I vote the government has some crazy secret laser weapon that slices zombies up like a hot knife through butter. Now that's a special weapon (cue really short battery life :doh.


----------

